# sams 60cm (planted!)



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

journal time!

EDIT: THE JOURNAL STARTS ON PAGE 9

in the next couple of months or so ill be setting up my new iwagumi so ill start the journal now as ill be working on things starting tomorrow as you will see.

tank: 24x15x18 (custom)(100l)
filteration: tetratec ex1200(bought about an hour ago  )
lighting: osaka luminaire 2x24w t5
co2: DIY FE 2kg
ferts: EI dosing and easycarbo daily 

Today i have been to jacksons to buy the stuff for my DIY stand i will be doing starting tomorrow which will be covered in laminate (formica). this wont be a ADA style one although it was tempting, it will be done to match my wardrobe as its in my bedroom, which will be white with dark grey gloss doors.

i havent got the tank yet but will have it soon.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

we love journals samc! 

dont forget the images!   

mark


----------



## JamesM (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

The more images the better! Don't be shy! 

I'm looking forward to this as the tank and equipment specs are similar to mine... just need to find the perfect stone...


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

i love journals too i look of new ones every day. ill take a pic of the cabinet so far tomorrow should have done abit


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> The more images the better! Don't be shy!
> 
> I'm looking forward to this as the tank and equipment specs are similar to mine... just need to find the perfect stone...



i havent got much to show you yet sorry
i think im going to use landscape rock (seiryu) ino some people think its boring but iv never used it before so i wanted a go using it.

and i think ill be using vivipara (silence)


----------



## JamesM (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Post your DIY stand journal too! I'm a huge woodwork fan!


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

ok then i will do


----------



## samc (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

i have done some work on the cabinet yesterday and put the three MDF sides on tonight, so here it is so far







ill post another pic when iv put all the sides on


----------



## Thomas McMillan (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Get you all DIY  looks like it'll be a nice looking cabinet.


----------



## JamesM (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Looking good Sam. Don't forget to protect that mdf though


----------



## samc (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

it should be ok it will have formica over it which is thick laminate which will have a good amount of glue behind.


----------



## JamesM (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> it should be ok it will have formica over it which is thick laminate which will have a good amount of glue behind.


Yeah, sorry, forgot about that bud


----------



## samc (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

just thought id show you what kind of think i wanted to achieve. im not good at explaining.
i am going to have a border kind of thing around the cabinet similar to in the picture





this will be white as in the picture
i am still deciding weather to have one door or two ether way the doors will be flush with the border(wont stick out)
like in the picture.
the door will be a dark grey gloss or if i can gloss black

this is hard to explain but you may have got the idea


----------



## JamesM (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Yeah, chunky style, I like it


----------



## samc (21 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

just a quick question to you peeps as i cant make my mind up 
do you think i should have one door on the cabinet which would be about 40cm wide 80cm high or two doors?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (21 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> just a quick question to you peeps as i cant make my mind up
> do you think i should have one door on the cabinet which would be about 40cm wide 80cm high or two doors?



I think two would look quite grooy


----------



## Simon D (21 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I think two would look quite grooy



I'd go with the two door grooy look too!


----------



## samc (21 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I think two would look quite grooy



thanks thomas that was my initial idea and i think ill stick to it


----------



## Thomas McMillan (21 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

ha grooy  this bloody V key is annoying me, doesn't work properly

grooVy


----------



## samc (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

slight change of plan on the cabinet now found some formica for the white which is Â£52 + Â£25 postage   so i am now painting the white part so iv filled in all the slightly uneven parts and is now smooth all over 8)  i painted the worst part today which was the front and it came out good, so im happy


----------



## samc (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

hi guys thought id show you how i have done my DIY stand as i was going to as i went along but my camera was battery flat.

the materials i used were:
 3 lenghts of 2x2 at 3.6m a length (annoying because it not actually quite 2x2 and ruined my calculations)
 1 sheet of 18mm MDF at 8x4
 some 3 1/2 screws
 some 1 1/2 screws
 wood glue

tools used:
hand saw
electric plane
elecrtic sander
set square
straight edge (i used some of my 2x2)
the set square and straight edge are just for drawing out the sides for the MDF

for the wood it cost me about Â£26.00

the first stept i did was the main frame which i built so that its strongest when the pressure it on top.







i glued each part and just used one 3 1/2 screw in each end vertically, so two at the top and two at the bottom.

next i made the top part and the supporting bar at the bottom. i decided to make another frame. (similar to the side ones as i thought it would be strongest this way) i also made this so that the weight is not resting on the screws. Once that was glued and screwed i then placed it on top like this:






here i added some crosses to show where i put the screws in and the red circles are where the screws go for the top.

one this part is complete it may not be strong as the MDF will will hold it all toether properly.

next i added the the sides and top to the frame as you see in this pic:





(bear in mind this is adding width and depth to you stand)
i found the best way to get the sides to fit perfect was to cut them slightly bigger than you need (2mm) srew it on with 1 1/2 screws, then plane and sand it until its flush with the side next to it.

next i filled in any gaps which were left with wood filler, sanded it and it was now ready for painting.
make sure its real flat as you can see bumps more when painted (i did one coat then sanded again)

will continue as it comes along


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Looking good!

Thanks for taking the time to do those great diagrams for us, too.

Mark


----------



## samc (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

hi all 
so its about time i did a little update.

iv finnished the cabinet   heres a few pics of the final thing
















not great pics sorry the camera settings arnt good 
i decided not to put handles on it so it has a clicker type thingy where u push it in and it pops out   
not to some peoples taste i should inagine but it is mine.

as for equipment i have a TT EX1200 as you can see, external heater,luminaire and co2 reg so im getting there equipment wise. ill update next when i get the lighting hung up and tank in.   thanks all.


----------



## JamesM (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

I'm not a fan of the white, but I have to say, that cabinet looks ace mate


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Ace mate, looking great   A lot of sanding/painting/sanding etc etc


----------



## samc (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

thanks guys glad someone liked it   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Ace mate, looking great   A lot of sanding/painting/sanding etc etc



yep felt like it would never get there


----------



## Simon D (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Well done samc!!

I like it, I'd probably go for a different colour but that depends on one's surronding environment. Easy enough for others to copy and add their own "dressing". Structurally sound peice of furniture.

Much appriciated


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

nice cabinet sam. just noticed in another post, are you getting your tank from portugal?  is the shipping a killer or not too bad?


----------



## samc (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

well the whole thing has been slowed down by finding a tank lol but i got a custom opti which was acutally very cheap its 60x40x40 which would have been about Â£110 i think but postage made it Â£160 but thats still very cheap and am just waiting for it to be delivered now as there has been a bit of a mix up with the courier.

i have now got everything needed and am just waiting for the tank so ill put some pics of the new things when it arrives


----------



## TBRO (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

The cabinet is awsome. I'm in the process of making one myself, was going to use marine ply but MDF would be cheaper and take the paint easier. Do you think MDF is strong enough? What thickness MDF did you go for? Although your design uses the timber to take most of the weight, hope you don't mind if I borrow some ideas! Think I'll make mine post box red


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

SWEET! really different from the usual, love it.


----------



## samc (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> The cabinet is awsome. I'm in the process of making one myself, was going to use marine ply but MDF would be cheaper and take the paint easier. Do you think MDF is strong enough? What thickness MDF did you go for? Although your design uses the timber to take most of the weight, hope you don't mind if I borrow some ideas! Think I'll make mine post box red



you can take my ideas no probs

i used 18mm mdf which i would say would be strong enough on its own to be fair but didnt want it to sag after a while and the 2x2 was good for screwing the mdf too anyway rather than drilling into the edge of the mdf


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

awesome cabinet!


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Hey sam,can you make lilly pipes?     
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

that's one cool cabinet, look forward to seeing the light stand too


----------



## samc (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hey sam,can you make lilly pipes?
> regards john.



  i wish john 

thanks for the feedback guys

i have just hung the light a few mins ago using some bike brake cables which were Â£2 off ebay   the barrel on the end fits in the clips on the osaka light (if you had one ud know what im on about) the drilled a small hole through frame and make the top one bigger, thread the cable through, solder a crimp on then the crimp goes through the bigger hole at the top and not through the bottom one.  8) 

anyway here it is 





sorry about the shoddy pic

the cable will be going inside the frame and threaded through into the cabinet

here is my DIY bends which go to my lilies









i decided to do this as i couldnt find and clear elbows and could custom make them anyway 

any comments welcome


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

thats the nuts samc


----------



## Superman (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Sweet!


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Nice one sam,thats saved a few bob,
regards john.


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

That is so neat! Well done mate


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

i love seeing journals when people have great DIY techniques


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

AWSOME SAM!!!! those customs bends are the dogs bo********s hehehe and the luminaire holder is cool too 
Just needs the tank now  keep us posted mate!


----------



## TBRO (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

As before, just amazing. Really inspiring to see what can be done DIY style. I bet you're really satisfied. I'm off to Homebase.....


----------



## samc (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

thanks for the replys guys 





			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> AWSOME SAM!!!! those customs bends are the dogs bo********s hehehe and the luminaire holder is cool too
> Just needs the tank now  keep us posted mate!



 thanks LD cant wait for the tank now ill put pics up as soon as it comes 



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> As before, just amazing. Really inspiring to see what can be done DIY style. I bet you're really satisfied. I'm off to Homebase.....



i am pretty happy with how it all came out as it was what i had in mind  

im allways up for DIY as i need to save money and the cabinet light stand and light in the pic cost me about Â£30 lol but thats down to free stuff would have cost about Â£30 for the cabinet and Â£10 for the light stand and whatever for the light which i also got cheap at Â£20

thanks for all the great feedback


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

that looks teh dogs sam, great setup youve got there now.  As it happens ive just been putting mine together in the lounge but it looks pants compared to this, i cant use a pipe bender to save my life


----------



## samc (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

finally recived the tank after 3 months of waiting to find that there was none of the front left and the bottom was cracked in a million places


----------



## Garuf (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

 !  for you! I hope you got on the phone to them instantly!


----------



## John Starkey (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

sam,thats a real downer mate,but being totally honest i would never order a tank through any king of post/courier,i would rather buy here and save on all the hassle when it goes wrong,
where do you go from here? have you got to return it or will they just ask for a pic,then send you a replacement?then another three month wait,
regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Hey Sam, just ask them for a refund mate, hard luck but this stuff happens, look at Tony, it took 4 attempts to get it right


----------



## samc (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

the thing is guys the tank is such great quality and wont be able to get anything as cheap that will even be half as good


----------



## samc (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

the problem was that the sides which got broken were not filled with paper carboard ect which will obv get kicked about


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

thats really bad news sam 

hope it works out


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Gutted mate 

Is it wrong to ask who made this tank?


----------



## samc (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Gutted mate
> 
> Is it wrong to ask who made this tank?



it was natural aquario but i have to say the quality of the tank was awsome the edges and the silicone were great but i guess its not there fault that its been in the post 3 and half weeks being thrown from place to place


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Such a shame Sam, have you spoken to Natural? What do they say? Can they get a better courier??


----------



## samc (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

i emailed them to say that if they packed it really well id like to try again as it was even better than expected 

they sent it by azkar and came by fedex in this country he said they they were the best courier 

i think if the courier didnt loose if for ages it wouldnt have got as battered as it did but it does need packing up very well though

i emailed them so should get a reply soon


----------



## FishBeast (12 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Bad luck man. I really feel for you there having waited so long aswell.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## samc (13 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

no reply about the tank yet but was iching to look at it so took the front clingfilm off and the opti glass is amazing when you look from a couple of meters back it looks like there is no fornt on lol


----------



## samc (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

just a few shots of the tank to give you an idea of how it will be, complete with half the wrapping   

and before you say its not too small its not sat on the cabinet   






and a couple of shots of the lilies











yet another bit of DIY work


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

it's so exciting isn't it?....


----------



## samc (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

im still excited about this until i think iv got to wait for another tank to arrive  

after seeing yours using an opti and NS im not sure if i want to use any amazonia II underneath but then id need to buy more NS as i dont think 10l will be enough   i dont really want to use it but i dont really have much option


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

1 bag of nature soil @10L is good for a foot print of 60 x 30. not sure what yours is?.....

i used 1 bag in my 60cm

if you use AS, just be careful to get your planting right from the beginning, a practise that is good to undertake with any substrate. home in on your scaping ideas long before you plant. I'm beginning to take  a lot of time just thinking about scapes. i got so many in my head it hurts   

good luck


----------



## samc (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

mine is 38 deep so i was going to put some AS underneath to bulk it out a little   what depth is your at front and back?


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

2 inches at the front and about 4/5 at the back. i've got a bit of rock in there but not much. if you've got AS too, you'll be fine


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Hi Sam


Just caught up on this thread     Sorry to hear about your tank being broken - I know how disappointing it is when one arrives like that, but be patient and wait for one to arrive in perfect nick - its well worth the wait.  Plus you get more time to formulate your plans and get bits together for the scape.

Great work on the stand and luminaire frame - they look great   

Tony


----------



## samc (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

just got the manzi wood to today and am very impressed. i have now decided on a nature scape as i couldnt resist using the wood  

this is a quick picture of what the final layout will be like:







so....what do you guys think?

tank is messy but oh well


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

thats brilliant Sam!

i knew there'd be some cracking scapes coming out.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

Cracking hardscape mate!


----------



## samc (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

cheers guys do you think i should cut the bit on the right down a bit? the bit which goes to the surface. i was thinking of cutting it about there the notch is, but then i like it poking out of the water......hmmmm


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i was thinking of cutting it about there the notch is



NO!

if your going to cut it, cut it from the bottom. the bit you wont see.


----------



## samc (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that is the other option


----------



## samc (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

heres another one. only a slight change but it prefer this one, i feel it is better balanced
the old one





the new one





comments welcome!


----------



## Themuleous (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

Nice, very nice 

Sam


----------



## samc (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

thanks   

what do you others think? first or second?


----------



## fish.com1 (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

First, for me sam, although the second one is great too


----------



## rawr (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

Second definately.  This should look awesome once planted up and matured bit - keep us posted!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

Sam, they both work. i can see the difference is only minimal with just the centre branch moved slightly?.....

i presume where the branches "dip" in the middle you'll be using ferns or anubias?  what's the plans for the rest of the layout?


----------



## samc (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

thanks tom will do. 

yes mark i am not sure if i am going to use a fern or anubias. i am worried it will look too much like yours  :? ill be using rotala nanjeshan as a main stem at the back with another red stem maybe a little ludwigia acuata (spelling) then e acicularis, e tennellus, e paruvla then hc but am thinking if i need another stem infront of the rotala.....


----------



## rawr (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

I think you will need something a bit taller for in front of the Rotala. Maybe mingle in some sort of Crypt like Wendtii, or Blyxa or something like that?


----------



## samc (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

well my acicularis can grow to about 6in or so. im not sure


----------



## ScottYalloP (31 Aug 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

Any updates? 
Its looking gd!


----------



## samc (31 Aug 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

not got a tank mate   as you can see the one in the picture is broken and the replacement has not arrived and its been 10 weeks since that one was broken    it is in the post and had been for 2 and a half weeks and is meant to take a week.

i have been able to get things sorted in my mind though and have changed things 1000 times


----------



## samc (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

new tank has arrived in one piece


----------



## JamesM (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*


----------



## Superman (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

Glad it's arrived ok, now the fun starts!


----------



## ScottYalloP (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

YYAAAAAAAAAYY  cant wait to see it


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

woop! get scaping!


----------



## samc (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

i have already put the substrate in. 

i cant put the wood in else it will dry out  so ill do a step by step when i have all the plants


----------



## samc (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

sorry to bring this up again.
today i have been bored so tried the wood in with the substrate heres a picture.







i am pretty happy with it. theres just a few rocks to be added


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

as the tank the wood is looking great too.

also the soil separation is good too. looking forward to the updates


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

awesome sam!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

brilliant Sam, I'm noticing many good things from you recently. 

a real good effort and better than many dry scape i've seen recently.


----------



## samc (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

thanks guys

bear in mind there is still the rocks to be added. will be getting them soon


----------



## JamesM (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

Nice work Sam, this is goona look ace


----------



## Superman (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*

That looks like some cracking wood, if I must say something the two pieces behind one another seem to get lost, maybe move one to a side.

This is the most exciting part, enjoy!


----------



## samc (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> if I must say something the two pieces behind one another seem to get lost, maybe move one to a side.



i know exacly what you mean. i have been thinking the same since i put it together. although it will be hard to ajust it because its all screwed to a piece of bogwood. between the 2 pieces will be needle java which should break them up. in theory


----------



## samc (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm  (final layout)*

so i am finally ready to plant!

today i went to get some rock for the tank and got these 2 pieces for Â£4!!






i was very temped to keep the left one for a future iwagumi but really need the rocks so smashed it up. some of the pieces are quite nice and very similar texture to mini landscape but is not as dark in colour. 

here are the pieces:






after about an hour of breaking up rock and positioning i have the final layout. i also put in some anubias bonsai which comes from 'autumn blush' (thanks mark  ) and i must say its a beautifull plant  






critisism welcome.

thanks for looking


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

 

absolutely ace! this i feel will be a great scape. 

the anuibias adds and instant impact. i bet your glad i sent all 4 plants now   

i'm all excited for you.

the one thing I'd do, is maybe play with left and left/middle wood,(not the smallest left most piece) so the point where it appears to "break" should be IMO lower down towards the stone.


----------



## samc (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

thanks mark.

isee exacly what your saying here. the problem is that the front right piece and middle left is one piece. if they were 2 i would lower them both but ill see what i can do


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

That looks really smart Sam  

It might just be the photo but is it quite close to the front glass?


----------



## samc (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It might just be the photo but is it quite close to the front glass?



it is quite close to the glass yes. in the midground will be quite low plants so i think it wont look as in your face if you get me. i am not sure if this will work TBH but we live and learn


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

It's nice to do new stuff  I do think in the long term it'll take away some of the depth from your tank, but it'll also open more doors and allow you to play with various stems in the background, or similar.

Looks quality anyway


----------



## samc (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

thanks mate

thats a good point about the stems. i want to practice with them and use a 3 of different stems rather than 1. 

i think with the right trimming i should be able to keep some depth


----------



## JamesM (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

Ooooh, very nice Sam


----------



## samc (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

the moment i have been waiting for!  

plant list:

e. parvula
e. tennellus
rotala sp.green
rotala nanjeshan
Hemianthus micranthemoides (think its umbrosum/ or in immeresed form)
taiwan moss
java fern (needle)

the planting is complete although its full of bubbles still


----------



## George Farmer (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

Very nice, Sam.  Will look great once grown in, I'm certain.  Reminds me of Mark's recent 60cm - which is a good thing...

What Anubias is that (petite?) and where did you get it from.  It looks stunning!

And the glassware?  I've not seen an outlet like that before.

Cheers.


----------



## chump54 (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

very nice, I like the way the wood and the plants pull you through the centre. are you planning to keep the 'path' as it grows?

Chris


----------



## Superman (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

Good stuff, should look even better once the plants grow in.
Well done.


----------



## samc (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

thanks george 

the anubias is aquafleurs bonsai from marks autumn blush as it happens


----------



## George Farmer (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> thanks george
> 
> the anubias is aquafleurs bonsai from marks autumn blush as it happens


Very nice.  Well done you and Mark!


----------



## samc (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

george the glassware is from natural aquario which i quite like. the outlet is good but the inlet is very good although i have not seen other glassware before so cant really say.

i forgot to say. thanks mark  for everything. you have given me inspiration,loads of advice and the anubias. i cant thank you enough.


----------



## JamesM (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: sams 60cm (final layout)*

Wow Sam, that's looking great mate! You should be well proud


----------



## Vito (25 Sep 2009)

Hey Sam, I have followed this thread from the outset and I excited about the diy cabinet let alone the tank, I must say I think you've done a great job and the centre plant looks awesome, Im going to have to try it one day. I think everything is spot on mate, grown in it will be a beaut.

Vito.


----------



## AdAndrews (25 Sep 2009)

looks awesome mate, well done


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Sep 2009)

well Sam, you've done good matey.

I'm mightily impressed and flattered to some degree. re- the advice, your welcome, and it looks like the anubias sits well in the overall scape


----------



## samc (26 Sep 2009)

many thanks guys. 

i will get a better picture soon. that was straight after planting when the stems were all bent over.

just to say the reactor works a treat. i am on 2bps and the dc is yellow and thats next to the outlet.


----------



## samc (28 Sep 2009)

not much happened yet although the parvula is growing at some rate. its grown 2cm in places in 5 days

well i have been bored lately and have just been precticing my photography. i am also trying a light at the back of the tank and i am impressed with the outcome.


----------



## hydrophyte (29 Sep 2009)

Nice work. I like the backlit effect too. I have been pondering setting up one of my tanks with something like that for evening viewing.


----------



## samc (2 Oct 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Nice work. I like the backlit effect too. I have been pondering setting up one of my tanks with something like that for evening viewing.



thanks   

i have added my amanos now which released there first batch of fry the same day. 

i saw a little one near the surface when lights were off so i put the backlight on and got a nice shot of him. 






i was quite pround of this pic as my camera is pants. it was also taken through the water surface


----------



## samc (4 Oct 2009)

i am so close to ripping this down now. so many problems in this its unbelieveable. first of all the HM was half daead when i got it and its just sitting there, ill probely have to replace it. the anubias is rotting from being sat in a bucket too long before planting and is just falling apart. i have been doing 50% water changes every other day and i have GSA diatoms and fuzz algae. half the nanjeshan has rotted for no apartent reason. and just to top it today 3 of my amanos have jumped out and died.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Oct 2009)

i'm saying a prayer for you mate. you've put a lot into this, if by any chance it does fail, pick yourself straight back up and do it again.


----------



## samc (4 Oct 2009)

cheers mark. thats partly why i am so annoyed, i have been looking foward to it for so long. ill will persist with it for a while. i guess its all learning at the end of the day


----------



## rawr (4 Oct 2009)

Keep at it mate  it all pays off in the end trust me.


----------



## flygja (6 Oct 2009)

Everyone goes through it once... or in my case, I don't know... fifteen billion times?   Get some ottos and Siamese Algae Eaters in there. Ottos will wallop the diatoms within a couple of days!


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Oct 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i am so close to ripping this down now. so many problems in this its unbelieveable. first of all the HM was half daead when i got it and its just sitting there, ill probely have to replace it. the anubias is rotting from being sat in a bucket too long before planting and is just falling apart. i have been doing 50% water changes every other day and i have GSA diatoms and fuzz algae. half the nanjeshan has rotted for no apartent reason. and just to top it today 3 of my amanos have jumped out and died.



GSA, hair algae & rotting all leads to CO2 defficiency. What colour is the drop checker and is it diffusing efficiently and being distributed correctly?

good luck.


----------



## Tony Swinney (6 Oct 2009)

Hi Sam

Sorry I've missed this for a few weeks.  The scape and planting looks great - as Dan said, youve got great space to play with stems back there   

 Sorry to hear your having problems with it, but I'd try to be patient and stick with it - I reckon plants need weeks to adjust to new environments, and recover from being moved around.  If you can keep on top of the algae ( I had the same in my optiwhite after the first week, but it just cleared up after another couple of weeks) and keep up your maintenance then hopefully the plants will adapt and flourish   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Oct 2009)

Keep going mate!  It's part of the challenge.  If you get through this rough patch, just think how much more rewarding the scape will be


----------



## samc (6 Oct 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> just think how much more rewarding the scape will be



thats a good point steve. i have decided to stick at it to achieve something


Tony. thats another good point and i hope they are just adapting as it was only the one plant. i think it was down to flow with the stem rotting but i have a powerhead in now  



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> GSA, hair algae & rotting all leads to CO2 defficiency. What colour is the drop checker and is it diffusing efficiently and being distributed correctly?



this is the thing aaron. my dc is as yellow as it can go but still the algae persists. its beyond me. the co2 comes out the outlet via a external reactor then there is a powerhead on the other side of the tank which pushes it down toward the substrate, which is going toward the inlet. the ferts are EI and i am dosing over that. so i really dont know :? 



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Get some ottos and Siamese Algae Eaters in there. Ottos will wallop the diatoms within a couple of days!



thats what i would do but with the co2 so high i would gas them in no time


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Oct 2009)

other things you can do, if you arent already,

daily 50% water change and removal of algae
run ammonia remover or purigen etc in filter
cut the lighting to 1 x 24w (or cover 1 tube up somehow)
run a 6hr photoperiod.


apart from that i can think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## samc (6 Oct 2009)

a am currently doing a 50% water change every other day.  and a photoperiod of 6hrs so might see if i can take a tube out.

a quick update







at least i can grow rotala sp    for some reason the nanjeshan has not grown at all. 

you can see the fight side is bare infront of the rotala. thats where the rotala was rotting so i put the powerhead (left top) and cut it right back and is now growing fresh shoots. i also cut the tenellus back as the old leaves were tatty. the new red leaves are really nice.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

Nice to see this tank coming along nicely Sam, hope the tank was worth the looooooooooong wait!! The glassware looks very nice indeed.


----------



## flygja (7 Oct 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> thats what i would do but with the co2 so high i would gas them in no time



Ottos and SAEs are quite tolerant of high CO2 levels in my experience. Its the shrimps that won't make it.

Your tank is coming along quite nicely, you'll figure out the algae issues soon


----------



## samc (17 Nov 2009)

i am still not that happywith this tank. something is not right still  the plants just are not growing as well as i hoped. you can see the HM is not a nice green colour.






sorry for the poor photo


----------



## Garuf (18 Nov 2009)

I'm pretty certain you'll hear the same from many but up your Co2 and lower your light. Your dosing could well be inadiquate so double dose with EI. You might also need to improve/change your flow pattern to see if that helps.


----------



## samc (18 Nov 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm pretty certain you'll hear the same from many but up your Co2 and lower your light. Your dosing could well be inadiquate so double dose with EI. You might also need to improve/change your flow pattern to see if that helps.



thats why i am out of ideas. my co2 was at the point where the shrimp were jumping out. i am dosing double EI already and i have all the plants moving slightly as i have been moving the powerhead about until it was best. 

having said that the picture is pretty yellow compared to real life. ill keep tampering until things get better. 

the rotala sp is behind the HM by the way. i had to chop it right down


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Nov 2009)

are you 24/7 co2?


----------



## samc (18 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> are you 24/7 co2?



yep sure is


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Nov 2009)

maybe run while lights are on and get it on a solenoid. give the tank a chance to 'breath' at night. i've noticed an improvement in doing this. get some surface movement at night.  you need to try everything.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Nov 2009)

yeah i was thinking is it co2 overload. 
as mark says get it on a soleniod and perhaps let some o2 into the tank in the evenings or something.


----------



## samc (18 Nov 2009)

i do need to get a soleniod. i have been meaning to for a while. i am have a powerhead behind the hydor one which inject o2 24/7 and moves the surface quite a bit, and TBH i have seen a bit of an improvement since doing so.


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Nov 2009)

Christ Sam you are having no luck at all, stick with it, you will get there in the end


----------

